# DO i HAVE GERD?



## Billie24 (Nov 3, 2002)

I have had pain in my chest for two weeks now and all the doctors say it's heartburn. I am very nausea and the pain is almost always there, seems to get worse when I eat, and I have never taken anything for it, like tums or anything to see if it gets better. I also have gall stones but all the Dr.'s say that's not what is bothering me. Any thoughts?Thanks Billie


----------



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

Hi Billie,Sorry to hear you have been feeling unwell, you may have GERD, but I think that it is more likely the gallstones that are causing your problems.The pain you are describing sounds just like what I experienced with my gallstones. In fact, when I first went to the doctor I told him the pain felt like I had an ulcer (which I have had before). As I was taking medication for GERD/Ulcers it was unlikely to be an ulcer, so he sent me for an ultrasound and I had gallstones.So it is quite possible for gallstones to cause the pain you are experiencing. Have you been or are you going to be scheduled for gall surgery? If so, I would wait and see if the symptoms persist before considering GERD a possibility. Also, in the meantime avoid Any and all even moderately fatty foods. Avoiding fatty foods reduced my symptoms a lot pre-surgery. Antacids had little or no effect on the pain either as it was from the gall not stomach acid.If your symptoms persist post-op your doctor will probably suggest an endoscopy before giving you a definate yes or no GERD diagnosis. There is to my knowledge no other way to test for it.If you want to know more about endoscopy, just go to a few of the more recent threads here about it, there is lots of information there.Good luck and hope you feel better soon.


----------



## RSKindred (Oct 13, 2002)

Billie,that is exactly how my GERD started. Heartburn and daily nausea. The nausea stopped after awhile but, for years I didn't do anything about the burning. I ignored it, and it became a fire in my gut and chest. Since I started taking Prilosec in November '00, I have felt a lot better. It's definitely not something you want to ignore. It can become very serious.


----------

